# Good steel strap for a Seiko SNXS77



## pcolbeck (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi

I just bought a Seiko 5 SNXS77 as a gift for my son. The strap is the usual folded link Seiko 5 one. Does anyone know a good UK source of a solid steel oyster style bracelet?

Thanks


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

There's a seller on eBay who has Jubilee bracelets for the SNXS range. I ordered one and my experience wasn't good, unfortunately. The end links didn't fit so it got returned. I've been hunting for a superior bracelet for the SNXS for a while with no luck. The only thing I can think of is a straight end link 19mm bracelet or a mesh... but a good quality strap would probably look a lot better.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

pcolbeck said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought a Seiko 5 SNXS77 as a gift for my son. The strap is the usual folded link Seiko 5 one. Does anyone know a good UK source of a solid steel oyster style bracelet?
> 
> Thanks


 someone must have tried Geckota / Watch Gecko


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

As mentioned above...try here...

https://www.watchgecko.com/metal-watch-straps


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

https://www.strapcode.com/










Not cheap, but they make a great bracelet for Seiko.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I love the Seiko bracelet on mine. It's tough as old boots and just works with the watch IMO.

I've never seen a solid aftermarket version for these, I suppose because it would cost more than the watch :laugh:


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

pcolbeck said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought a Seiko 5 SNXS77 as a gift for my son. The strap is the usual folded link Seiko 5 one. Does anyone know a good UK source of a solid steel oyster style bracelet?
> 
> Thanks





alxbly said:


> There's a seller on eBay who has Jubilee bracelets for the SNXS range. I ordered one and my experience wasn't good, unfortunately. The end links didn't fit so it got returned. I've been hunting for a superior bracelet for the SNXS for a while with no luck. The only thing I can think of is a straight end link 19mm bracelet or a mesh... but a good quality strap would probably look a lot better.


 You're in luck, after watching a YouTube video regarding this very watch; they recommended this following bracelet from AliExpress....................

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32889793535.html

I have bought this one myself for my girlfriend's SNXS77 - we didn't keep the strap as she thought the Oyster style was too manly for her.

You use the original end links (folded ones) and you can use the original clasp as the one on there is garbage; from first hand experience the bracelet is of a very good quality for the price and even has screws. Nice solid quality and it makes the watch look an awful lot more expensive - like a little Datejust.






I have used Aliexpress for a few different items and the service has been very good and they often arrive quicker than you think.

I hope this helps, a pic for reference..................

[IMG alt="Image result for 19mm bracelet for seiko snxs" data-ratio="50.00"]https://chronometercheck.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/Seiko5-snxs79-review.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

KO_81 said:


> You use the original end links (folded ones) and you can use the original clasp as the one on there is garbage; from first hand experience the bracelet is of a very good quality for the price and even has screws. Nice solid quality and it makes the watch look an awful lot more expensive - like a little Datejust.


 Thanks for the heads up! :thumbsup:


----------



## pcolbeck (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks that looks nice.


----------

